# Truck Bed Liners



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

New Super Duty coming next week. My first truck since a well-used '49 International L-110 several decades ago. Dog Conveyance System will be either Truck Vault type drawers with crates or a topper mount of some sort. Questions-------- Should I get a sprayed on bed liner such as Line-X or Rhino Lining put on now? Would this make a difference when the DCS is eventually mounted,particularly in terms of bed width? If a spray-on bed liner is installed, what is the best brand? 

OK, EXPERTS, GO!!!


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

Bob

I have used both and they are about the same. I would get it done before you put anything in the back of the truck. Try to get the dealer to get it done before you get the truck.


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

When we had one of our trucks sent to have a Western Hauler body put on it they put Rhino Lining on it and it's GREAT. Would definetely recomend it.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I put a Rhino Lining in my F-250 a year ago. It still looks like new even after daily training use with launchers being slid in and out, an equipment vault bouncing around, and other abrasives thrown in.

Dan Rice


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

I had Line-X in my pickup and loved it. I went with Line-X because it was $150 less and dealer was closer. I don't think you will go wrong with either. I have to agree with Jim...Get it applied BEFORE installing anything else.
Just my opinion.
MARK


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

i'd recommend line-x. i've had it in 2 trucks. it is pretty gritty and cargo doesn't seem to move alot. some liners are too smooth for my liking.
________
Honda fc sport specifications


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Reflex is by far the best I've found. A little tougher to find a dealer but IMHO a much better product. Don't get me wrong, line-x and rhino make good liners but here's what I found when I was looking at them. I may get the brands backwards here but one or the other. The line-x is very hard, so hard that it is somewhat slippery, stuff will slide around in your bed. The rhino is better about that but the ones I saw had such a rough texture(to keep stuff from sliding I suppose) that it was very hard on the knees if you had to climb up in the bed.
The Reflex is almost a rubbery feel but very hard. I've had them in my last two trucks and abused them a lot with no problems. 
http://www.reflextruckliners.com/


----------



## rtapia (Jun 29, 2004)

How much does a good spray in liner cost these days?


----------



## Cory and Dakota (Oct 5, 2004)

To have our truck Line X'ed, $400


----------



## Gravel (Jun 13, 2003)

I had my new truck done last month. I did a bit of research and went with Line-X. It was supposed to be a lot more durable than Rhino and was cheaper. I'm VERY happy with mine. I had it done over the rails and it was a little over $400. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I have Line-X on the big bumper of my dog box, and love it. They taped off my whole truck so that we didn't have to remove the bumper and re-weld it, and only charged me $70.


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

Duraliner, line-x, whatever.

I'll never own another truck with a bed that doesn't have one. I have my three dog box top storage lined with it also. it also functions good in a cargo trailer, and on fourwheelers(under fenders and on racks)

excellent products all of them.


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks to all!

Rhinolining folks quoted $374.90 for F250 shortbed. Custom color match add $225. Ouch!! Little more research underway.


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

Its worth the money.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Picked up a pre-owned Kawasaki Mule on eBay that has some surface rust in the bed. Anyone here have experience getting a spray on bed liner applied in an application like this?


----------



## ted brogan (Jan 21, 2004)

they will prep it then spray it linx dealer will spray almost anything or any where IE the side of the beb to keep the dog from scrating it up.


----------

